# 1st Impressions



## JLDuVall (Dec 9, 2012)

I attended my first PHA event (or Masonry related period for that matter) yesterday. I don't know if it would be in proper etiquette to mention the Lodge by name or number, but guess it is kinda vague not to. I am just so happy about the experience that I had to share...

 I'll say that at first I was super nervous. The Brother that invited me and was going to introduce me to the Lodge had a last minute family situation come up and was not going to be able to make it. I understood completely, family comes first. We were already there, and I was just about to casually blend me and the kids into the rest of the general public, when another Brother walked up and introduced himself. My family and I were welcomed, included, and made to feel at home in every aspect. It was camaraderie I haven't felt since my military days so many years ago. By the end of the event I had already been asked by many of the Brothers if I had gotten my petition yet and had made a direct contact for the KOP for my son. 

Anyway, again I just want to share and say thanks.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Dec 10, 2012)

Glad everything went so well for you. It is a bit nerve wracking the first time you do something like that. I was confident that no matter where you went that you would be welcomed warmly and made to feel comfortable. That was truly your first step into a much larger world. It will only get better from here.


----------



## casanova (Dec 25, 2012)

Well my bday is Christmas day, and I'm guessing that's why I was chosen. So mote it be.


----------

